# Dutch Oven Spaghetti Pizza



## Ol-blue (Jun 3, 2009)

This even tastes better the next day. If you want you can bake this in your oven in a uncovered greased 9x13 pan. Your campers will love this meal, mine do.
Enjoy! Debbie

DUTCH OVEN SPAGHETTI PIZZA 












1 pound(s) GROUND BEEF
1/2 ONION; Chopped.
1 to 2 clove(s) GARLIC; Minced.
1 package(s) (16 ounce) SPAGHETTI; Broken In Half.
1/2 teaspoon(s) SALT
2 EGGS
2 cup(s) MOZZARELLA CHEESE; Shredded Or To Taste.
1 jar(s) (1 lb 10 ounces) SPAGHETTI SAUCE
1/2 cup(s) MILK
1/2 teaspoon(s) OREGANO; Or To Taste.
1/2 teaspoon(s) GARLIC POWDER
GREEN BELL PEPPER; Chopped, Optional.
_____

In Dutch oven brown ground beef, onion, garlic and green pepper until beef is cooked and vegetables are tender.
Remove Dutch Oven from heat and remove ground beef mixture to a paper plate and set aside.
Drain off moist of the fat.
You want to use some of the fat to grease the Dutch Oven bottom and sides or if you prefer, use a non-stick spray.
You need the Dutch Oven greased well.
Cook and drain spaghetti and rinse under cold water until cool.
In a large bowl beat eggs.
Add milk,1 cup of the mozzarella cheese, garlic powder and salt and mix until combined.
Add spaghetti to bowl and toss well.
Spread spaghetti mixture into Dutch Oven and bake for 15 minutes at 375 degrees.
After spaghetti is baked, spread the spaghetti sauce over the baked spaghetti.
Sprinkle with remaining mozzarella cheese then top cheese with ground beef mixture.
Bake for 25 to 30 minutes.
Let stand 5 minutes before cutting into wedges.
_____


----------



## letscook (Jun 4, 2009)

Yum !!!!  Think I would do with Hot sausage and add some mushrooms.
Thanks


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Ol-blue,
I have been looking for a reason to buy a dutch oven and now I have one.  Yummy!!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 8, 2009)

Ol-blue - I just wanted to say that your comfort food recipes are appreciated. We also like the excellent picture you add to them..

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 8, 2009)

You are welcome getoutofmykitchen. You wont be sorry getting a dutch oven, they are so much fun. It makes cooking fun.
 
CasperImproved,  Thank you for being so sweet. I think a picture helps a person decide if they really want to try the recipe.


----------



## Julio (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks delicious!

Thanks for sharing Ol-Blue.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 17, 2011)

Ole blue, I'm so happy to see a new recipe from you!  We've never met, but I've *really* enjoyed some of your recipes from years past here at DC.  This one looks wonderful as usual. Please visit more often.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 17, 2011)

This is an old thread (2009).

It's nice to see old threads like these get resurrected, though.  The pie looks fabulous.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 17, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> This is an old thread (2009).
> 
> It's nice to see old threads like these get resurrected, though.  The pie looks fabulous.



*Dang!! *I didn't look at the date Z!!  I'm bummed that she's not back.......one heck of a good cook she is!!


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 17, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> *Dang!! *I didn't look at the date Z!!  I'm bummed that she's not back.......one heck of a good cook she is!!



I know!  I've tried a few.  When I saw it pop up I was hoping it was a new one too.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 17, 2011)

I was surprised to see it pop up, too, but Debbie always knew her way around a kitchen or campfire. Nice to see her resurrected.


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad that someone brought this thread back. I am always looking for new things to cook while camping. This is great!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 18, 2011)

chopper said:


> I'm glad that someone brought this thread back. I am always looking for new things to cook while camping. This is great!



Chopper, if you enjoy camping, you should check out her recipes at her site.
There's a wealth of treasure there. 
Family Camping Chat - Index


----------



## pacanis (Sep 18, 2011)

Ditto. 
I wasn't sure we could post someone's site here or I would have earlier.
Lots of good recipes there.


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much. I will check that site out.


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

bet its delicious!


----------



## chopper (Mar 24, 2013)

Glad you brought this one back campfire cowboy.  Camping season is almost here and I had forgotten about making this one.  I will be making it this summer for sure.


----------

